# Wall layout tool for underground.



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

So my old boss has these metal stakes you pound in the ground and it has notches for specific walls like 2x4 and 2x6 and you just pound it in at center of the wall and run a string line and you got your wall for stubbing up pipes. He got them from a supply house I never get to anymore and I have tried to find them online but with no luck. Does any of you gentlemen know where to find them or something similar? Do you all just use wooden stakes with a screw in them or do you use a different tool for laying out walls in residential?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Rebar and string.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Here is a picture of it.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

What's the 800 number on it?


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I believe it says Atlanta Special Products on it followed by that phone number but searching for it online I could not come up with it or anything like it.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

You're welcome.


http://te.blandinus.press/asp-7048-...ositioning-tool-for-slab-on-grade-pipe-posit/


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Wild, these are manufactured about 12 miles from my house, or they were. I'll drive by on Monday, see if they are still there. If they are, I'll poke my head in.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Those are cool. You could just copy and make your own


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

If they still make them, let me know. I'm ready to buy a dozen. Make that 20.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Appears they sold that division to Ferguson...


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I purchased 4 awhile back and never see it again in any supply. I believed was in HD Supply.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Gargalaxy said:


> I purchased 4 awhile back and never see it again in any supply.


 So Gargalaxy how do you like using them?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I'll check with Ferg on Monday


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

The Dane said:


> So Gargalaxy how do you like using them?


Very useful, still have a pair alive.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'll call on Monday, or drive by. Crazy it is literally right down the road.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

those are neat. they will be easy to make with some angle iron and flat steel I can cut from an old oil tank, just make a triangle and weld it to the angle iron, then notch the triangle as the picture shows...and for the extra stability weld a smaller triangle on the bottom to give pull resistance when you run the strings.... now I have another todo project...here is a link to buy them, they look to be of thinner metal than I would like to hammer on..but at $10.00 each, not bad. I would goto harbor freight and get a bunch of the cheap magnetic torpedo levels and after hammering the stakes in the ground put one on each to make sure that stay level... http://prosperent.com/store/product...f4df4bf4d7aae5704dbea79d94d823c&interface=api


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Here it's.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> http://prosperent.com/store/product...f4df4bf4d7aae5704dbea79d94d823c&interface=api


I just bough 4 of them from Build.Com.
I hope they aren't out of stock.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> I just bough 4 of them from Build.Com.
> I hope they aren't out of stock.


It says right on the site that it is a special order item and it is expected to leave the warehouse in 1-3 weeks. I signed up for being notified when or if it came in stock again. Let us know if you actually get it.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

The Dane said:


> It says right on the site that it is a special order item and it is expected to leave the warehouse in 1-3 weeks. I signed up for being notified when or if it came in stock again. Let us know if you actually get it.


I got a confirm with an order #, so we'll see.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I have bought a few things from asp over the years, great stuff. I have seen some of there stuff at ferg lately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

http://www.pace-asp.com/images/pdfs/fy_asp_multi-page_flyer_march_06.pdf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Michaelcookplum said:


> http://www.pace-asp.com/images/pdfs/fy_asp_multi-page_flyer_march_06.pdf
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They have some nice stuff. I think I have that same flameguard mat


----------

